# Printer prints black dots when printing all docs



## GrTech2009

I have a printer which I use to print checks, important docs etc. 
lately it has been printing black dots on all documents. 

I have a Brother HL2070n
and a Lexmark 232e

they are bother doing the same thing they are also hooked up to 2 seperate computers. 


What can I check for to resolve this issue and where is it located. 


Thanks


----------



## godspeeed

Look for any kind of pattern in the dots.

If there is a horizontal pattern, like a dot every 25mm could refer to a dust or a scratch on your drum (thats just an exemple).

If there is no pattern at all consider the following:

Dust on your grid, 

you can resolve this by cleaning the drum with compressed air but make sure that the machine is unplugged and that it will stay unplugged for at least 30 minutes because static can cause fire hazard.

Leaking toner,

Err... You will need a new toner for this one.



Now I dont know about the lexmark machine if it is ink or laser but If you have two laser machine in the same office with the same problem consider checking the level of humidity in the air. Since laser printing technologies use electromagnetic fields to apply toner on the paper, a high static room can influence the quality of printing, including dots on page, patterns in print, even full black pages.

Keep me updated on this one


----------



## GrTech2009

There are 4 dots about 25 mm apart but they are vertical not horizontal. I tried cleaning the drum as best as I could but it still has the dots. I also swapped toners from another brother 2070n and it still has the dots. 

I switched the drums also and I got no dots. So this one is resolved Thanks.


----------



## godspeeed

great.


----------



## GrTech2009

I just found out that we have replaced the drum on this printer about 3 times in 6 months what do you think could be causing such frequent drum damage. Aren't these Drums suppose to last for several years?


----------



## godspeeed

The use of unsupported media I would say. Using paper with staples attached to them, sheets with punched holes, paper too thick etc. Drum can also be damaged by contact with direct light, or if was cleaned with alcohol or windex or other cleaning products.

If there is damage on the drum you will be able to see it if you take the drum out.


----------



## GrTech2009

hole punched paper was being used in this printer in addition to thick paper for printing out checks. 

This issue has been resolved thanks to you.


----------

